# Non-slip english pads



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

I use the no slip gel pads under my saddle pad- works like a charm and you can use any saddle pad you want  love it!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ I've seen number of higher level eventers to use Ecogold non-slip pad (and I bet you they have custom saddles for their horses, so it's not a question of the bad fit). So I assume there is a reason for that. :wink: I do use non-slip Thinline between the saddle and the square pad (I'm not a fan of gel half-pads because gel moves a lot), but I have to say the Fenwick adds lstability (especially if the girth is not tight when they are sweating).


----------

